# Partial spay



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...py-up-1-year/134258-full-vs-partial-spay.html

Here is a link to a thread where this was discussed.


A partial spay, as I understand it, is taking the ovaries and leaving the uterus. 
I have since discussed it with my vet and she believes that it is a good alternative.
She said that there is less recovery time and it is a much less invasive procedure. It is also a more expensive procedure which is probably why it is not done as often.
One thing that she did mention was that when taking the ovaries, you are still taking the hormones. To her knowledge, the uterus doesn't produce hormones so if you are looking into it because you want her to have the hormones for proper growth, this won't work. 
Hope this helps


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry, but why would anybody think that a partial spay is a good idea?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I found this to be very interesting:

Parsemus Foundation » Ovary-Sparing Spay

Given that hormones may provide protection against cancers, it could be worth exploring. The issue as I see it is finding a vet willing to take the extra care and time when performing the removal of the uterus. Failure to remove the entire uterus has a risk of a stump pyometra associated with it.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I found this to be very interesting:
> 
> Parsemus Foundation » Ovary-Sparing Spay
> 
> Given that hormones may provide protection against cancers, it could be worth exploring. The issue as I see it is finding a vet willing to take the extra care and time when performing the removal of the uterus. Failure to remove the entire uterus has a risk of a stump pyometra associated with it.


Thanks for posting that article. I found it very interesting also. It also contradicts this article A New and Safer Way to Spay Your Puppy - Whole Dog Journal Article and what my vet believes to be a partial spay.
I will be forwarding your article to my vet to see what she has to say about it. Evidently there are 2 ways to do it and it looks like benefits and drawbacks to each. 

As far as why anyone would want to do a partial spay, well I can't speak for anyone else but I am always looking for ways to better treat my dogs and I will continue to research and make my decisions based on my research and my vets opinion.


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

I have printed out the articles and am sending them to my vet. My daughter's dog will be two in May and is intact because she just got her from the breeder (she had been kept to be a possible breeder). My last golden died at 7 from hemangio and I want to do anything I can to help with longevity for this one- it was the breeder who alerted me to this as being a good option.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mammary cancer is not uncommon in bitches that have gone unspayed until after one year of age... I take that risk with my girls that have been shown and bred.. Tiki, spayed, at 7.5 years had a mammary tumor when she was spayed that was benign. I rescued a 7 year old unspayed beagle in vet school who had multiple mammary adenocarcinomas until I did a radical mastectomy on her. She did live to be 17 years old.

However, if you look at my anecdotal sample of three female Goldens, Sally, spayed at six months lived to be 12.5 years. Laney spayed at 4 years lived to be almost 12 years. And Cookie, spayed at 5 or 6 years lived to be 11.5 years. So when you look at that retrospective rottie study that showed that bitches spayed after 6 years lived 30% longer, mine clearly did not follow that pattern. I have not found ovariohysterectomy to be particularly hard on my five Goldens that have been spayed.

There is also the reverse, where you leave the uterus and remove the ovaries... It sounds to me that if you do the surgery to spare the ovaries, it is an operation similar to an OHE...so not any easier on the dog...


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes I think it isn't easier on the dog thanaregular spay. But supposedly increases longevity. Looking forward to what my bet says


Sally's Mom said:


> Mammary cancer is not uncommon in bitches that have gone unspayed until after one year of age... I take that risk with my girls that have been shown and bred.. Tiki, spayed, at 7.5 years had a mammary tumor when she was spayed that was benign. I rescued a 7 year old unspayed beagle in vet school who had multiple mammary adenocarcinomas until I did a radical mastectomy on her. She did live to be 17 years old.
> 
> However, if you look at my anecdotal sample of three female Goldens, Sally, spayed at six months lived to be 12.5 years. Laney spayed at 4 years lived to be almost 12 years. And Cookie, spayed at 5 or 6 years lived to be 11.5 years. So when you look at that retrospective rottie study that showed that bitches spayed after 6 years lived 30% longer, mine clearly did not follow that pattern. I have not found ovariohysterectomy to be particularly hard on my five Goldens that have been spayed.
> 
> There is also the reverse, where you leave the uterus and remove the ovaries... It sounds to me that if you do the surgery to spare the ovaries, it is an operation similar to an OHE...so not any easier on the dog...


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

My vet just got back to me and this is what she had to say,




> Had not heard of the ovarian sparing technique. Personally I think it is a risky move. First of all stump pyometra- we are all taught to remove the uterus at he cervix, we don't just tie off anywhere, as they imply but some animal's cervixes are not as easily identified as others. Increased risk of mammary tumors. Not sure of the theory of other cancers increasing due to lack of hormones or is it just that the majority of pets are spayed/neutered would need a large control group of intact (preferably related to r/o hereditary) animals to compare to. Lastly the dog and owners still have to endure heat cycles that will attract males. I have a friend whose spayed bitch has ectopic ovarian tissue that cannot be removed because it is attached to her urinary bladder she goes into heat like clockwork. This not only causes problems for the intact male she lives with but also limits her owner's ability to do things with her when she's in heat-can't go out in public places, can't compete in performance events in season, etc... Other option is to put her on cheque drops which have potential detrimental effects. If asked to do this procedure I would politely decline. I would consider doing the ovariectomy if asked..


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Iris said:


> Yes I think it isn't easier on the dog thanaregular spay. But supposedly increases longevity. Looking forward to what my bet says


I'm pretty sure most vets are going to be against it. It goes against their training, and there are downsides to it. And, I am not sure that you can generalize any benefits to retaining ovaries to all breeds. At least now it is an option that will get some attention and even further study.

When (if!) Romey ever goes into season so I can breed her, I am going to ask my repro vet, Dr. Marty Greer, about it. She is on the list of those willing to do the ovary-sparing spay, and she is a breeder herself (Pembroke Welsh Corgis). I would like to hear her opinion and experiences, as I am interested in this as an option as well.

I actually asked my regular vets about both options (removing ovaries only and removing uterus only) about 2 years ago, and at that point they had not heard anything about it.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I'm pretty sure most vets are going to be against it. It goes against their training, and there are downsides to it. And, I am not sure that you can generalize any benefits to retaining ovaries to all breeds. At least now it is an option that will get some attention and even further study.
> 
> *When (if!) Romey ever goes into season so I can breed her, I am going to ask my repro vet, Dr. Marty Greer, about it. She is on the list of those willing to do the ovary-sparing spay, and she is a breeder herself (Pembroke Welsh Corgis). I would like to hear her opinion and experiences, as I am interested in this as an option as well.
> *
> I actually asked my regular vets about both options (removing ovaries only and removing uterus only) about 2 years ago, and at that point they had not heard anything about it.


I would be very interested in hearing another vets opinion as well. Especially a repro vet. I hope that you will post when you get that opinion.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

goldhaven said:


> I would be very interested in hearing another vets opinion as well. Especially a repro vet. I hope that you will post when you get that opinion.


I will, although at the rate things are (not) happening now, it could be a very long time :doh:


----------



## drmike-s (Nov 15, 2013)

There was an important article in the Feb 2013 issue of the Whole Dog Journal about the value of ovarian-sparing spay. The Parsemus Foundation in No. CA also promotes this. Ovarian hormones are very important in bone growth and development. Too early spay in Golden Retrievers has been associated with an increased incidence of bone cancers. The biggest problem is finding a vet who is willing to perform an ovarian-sparing spay. I know of two vets in the L.A. area who do this, - Dr. Robert Woods in Garden Grove and Dr. Dana Bleifer in Pasadena. Three days ago Dr. Bleifer performed a laparoscopic hysterectomy on my 9 mo. old labradoodle, Molly. The incision is amazingly small, and Molly is now back to her normal rambunctious activity.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have spoken with my vet about it and he has referred me to a repro vet. I am planning to call as soon as Rose finishes her second heat.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When I decide that my girls need the surgery, I have NEVER second guessed ovariohysterectomy... Even Samantha spayed at almost 8 did not miss a beat. She was in great shape and not at all over weight...


----------

